# TinyMCE



## schutzgeist (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe soeben den TinyMCE Editor fast erfolgreich  eingefügt und hab jetzt noch ein Problem mit der Bild-einfügen-Option.
Hab soweit alle Pfade angepasst, komm an der Stelle aber nicht weiter.
Sobald ich den Pfad eines Bildes 'raussuchen' will erhalte ich einen Fehler.
s. Anhang

Code:

```
<!-- TinyMCE -->
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="jscripts/tiny_mce/tiny_mce.js"></script>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
	tinyMCE.init({
		mode : "textareas",
		theme : "advanced",
		plugins : "table,save,advhr,advimage,advlink,emotions,iespell,insertdatetime,preview,zoom,media,searchreplace,print,contextmenu,paste,directionality,fullscreen",
		theme_advanced_buttons1_add_before : "save,newdocument,separator",
		theme_advanced_buttons1_add : "fontselect,fontsizeselect",
		theme_advanced_buttons2_add : "separator,insertdate,inserttime,preview,zoom,separator,forecolor,backcolor",
		theme_advanced_buttons2_add_before: "cut,copy,paste,pastetext,pasteword,separator,search,replace,separator",
		theme_advanced_buttons3_add_before : "tablecontrols,separator",
		theme_advanced_buttons3_add : "emotions,iespell,media,advhr,separator,print,separator,ltr,rtl,separator,fullscreen",
		theme_advanced_toolbar_location : "top",
		theme_advanced_toolbar_align : "left",
		theme_advanced_statusbar_location : "bottom",
		content_css : "example_word.css",
	    plugi2n_insertdate_dateFormat : "%Y-%m-%d",
	    plugi2n_insertdate_timeFormat : "%H:%M:%S",
		external_link_list_url : "example_link_list.js",
		external_image_list_url : "example_image_list.js",
		media_external_list_url : "example_media_list.js",
		file_browser_callback : "fileBrowserCallBack",
		paste_use_dialog : false,
		theme_advanced_resizing : true,
		theme_advanced_resize_horizontal : false,
		theme_advanced_link_targets : "_something=My somthing;_something2=My somthing2;_something3=My somthing3;",
		paste_auto_cleanup_on_paste : true,
		paste_convert_headers_to_strong : false,
		paste_strip_class_attributes : "all",
		paste_remove_spans : false,
		paste_remove_styles : false		
	});

	function fileBrowserCallBack(field_name, url, type, win) {
		// This is where you insert your custom filebrowser logic
		alert("Filebrowser callback: field_name: " + field_name + ", url: " + url + ", type: " + type);

		// Insert new URL, this would normaly be done in a popup
		win.document.forms[0].elements[field_name].value = "someurl.htm";
	}
</script>
<!-- /TinyMCE -->
```

Muss ich dort irgendwie den Pfad angeben? Fehlen Berechtigungen?
Ich hab nicht die leiseste Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte.. 

Danke schonmal,
Steffi


----------



## dfederer (12. Januar 2008)

Hi schutzgeist

*Eine kleine Frage vorweg: *
Hast Du den die beiden Plugins *MCFileManager* und *MCImageManager* gekauft und in *tinyMCE* integriert

Dieser Fehler kommt weil Du anscheinend die beiden Plugins nicht installiert hast. Diese kannst Du aber 
auf tinymce.moxiecode.com käuflich erwerben.

Ich bin mir zu sagen wir mal 80% sicher das es an dem liegt das Du diese Fehlermeldung ausgegeben
bekommst. Es kann sein das ich mich auch irre, das denke ich aber nicht weil diese Meldung eigentlich
nur auftritt wenn die Plugins nicht installiert sind.

Hoffe Dir damit geholfen zu haben.
Didier


----------

